# [Discussion][ROM][Liberty GB v0.9][Nightly]



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I know this isn't official yet and that's why its a discussion. But has anybody tried this yet? Its in Liberty Toolbox Donate.

What's the difference if anybody knows. I know there is no changelog since its considered a nightly.


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

It runs off of cm7 base must be careful installing. If you are on gb now need to sbf back to 340. If your running cm7 just flash it. Running it now and really liking it.

Loving my screaming fast X running rooted gingerbread.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Sierra8561 said:


> It runs off of cm7 base must be careful installing. If you are on gb now need to sbf back to 340. If your running cm7 just flash it. Running it now and really liking it.
> 
> Loving my screaming fast X running rooted gingerbread.


you're thinkin of jrummy's Justice rom.
he's talkin about Liberty that's based off gingerbread 596


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> you're thinkin of jrummy's Justice rom.
> he's talkin about Liberty that's based off gingerbread 596


Yea. Not Justice but .596 GB based rom.

I installed Justice, but realized its not yet complete. I realized that it being a nightly. But...

Thought about going back to GB based rom. I don't like .596 roms cause my battery takes a hit on them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Yea. Not Justice but .596 GB based rom.
> 
> I installed Justice, but realized its not yet complete. I realized that it being a nightly. But...
> 
> Thought about going back to GB based rom. I don't like .596 roms cause my battery takes a hit on them.


Really? My battery life is twice as good on .596 ROMs. I'm averaging around 30-32 hours on AOSP Liberty GB (v0.8). Heck, my battery just died this morning after 36 hours of discharge time (2 hours on display, 30-40 minutes of calls, 30 minutes of GPS, and various other activities). I'm also undervolted and have played around with tweaks quite a bit as well.

I'm not running the v0.9 build, but I've heard it's just some bug fixes and the such for right now.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> Really? My battery life is twice as good on .596 ROMs. I'm averaging around 30-32 hours on AOSP Liberty GB (v0.8). Heck, my battery just died this morning after 36 hours of discharge time (2 hours on display, 30-40 minutes of calls, 30 minutes of GPS, and various other activities). I'm also undervolted and have played around with tweaks quite a bit as well.
> 
> I'm not running the v0.9 build, but I've heard it's just some bug fixes and the such for right now.


Yea. Not sure why. I've had to go back to froyo based rom. But thinking about either trying AOSP Liberty or just staying on froyo cause @P3droid says he's heard an update to the X some time this week and you'll need to be on .340 stock in order to be rooted on the newer build.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Yea. Not sure why. I've had to go back to froyo based rom. But thinking about either trying AOSP Liberty or just staying on froyo cause @P3droid says he's heard an update to the X some time this week and you'll need to be on .340 stock in order to be rooted on the newer build.


AOSP Liberty is worth trying in my opinion.  I prefer _most_ AOSP apps over their Blur counterparts, but I also like the fact that I can flash the Blur camera and Blur gallery into AOSP Liberty and run them without any conflicts. I couldn't do the same with CM7. Also, AOSP Liberty does feel much faster and lighter on the battery than regular Liberty GB.

As far as the new update that will be pushed out, you're probably correct since you can't get rooted if you're on the OTA .596 build. There's a pre-rooted build that you can flash to from .340, and I'm sure there may be a pre-rooted version of whatever the new update is as well.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ever since I updated to version .09, I lost the weather widget for the desk dock. Does anyone know how to get it back?


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the weather app can be added via liberty customizer.

Just flashed from AOSP Liberty to Liberty v0.9...0.9 feels much faster and more customizable. Haven't had time to test battery though.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

"DeEDubbzz said:


> I think the weather app can be added via liberty customizer.
> 
> Just flashed from AOSP Liberty to Liberty v0.9...0.9 feels much faster and more customizable. Haven't had time to test battery though.


I tried looking in the customizer but didn't see it.


----------



## jwilson77 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just loaded 0.9 this afternoon and like it so far. However, I can't get my work calendar to sync through corporate sync. Email works fine, but not the calendar. Any thoughts?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I've always had issues with corporate sync. Try NitroDesk TouchDown. You can get a full version for 30 days. Definitely worth the $20. At least try it for the 30 days.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

So no updates are coming to good ole Liberty huh?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's an update: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/li...liberty-rom-justice-apps-etc.html#post1705699


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Here's an update: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/li...liberty-rom-justice-apps-etc.html#post1705699


Thanks bro.

Question. Does anyone know of a white based theme for Liberty?

Thanks.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Just returned to liberty after trying all the others. Forgot how much I like it (and how much my phone likes it).

How can I get the new market? I thought it would update automatically, but its been a day since I flashed.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave the dev section for releases

EDIT: my mistake, moved back!


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I used Liberty GB when it was first released for awhile up to v08 and I liked it alot except for the blur apps that don't work when you're trying to share a picture. It says "no app installed" In the gallery while trying to send a picture to someone, going to share, then messaging, it give you that mesages. I tried everything. I ended up using the old slow AOSP apps that do work, but the camera and gallery app suck. Camera app takes grainy awful pictures even when the settings are adjusted and the gallery app takes forever to load. Blur Camera, Gallery Apps FTW

I even donated to the Liberty Team for their hard work, but couldn't get no support.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

I got to liberty vs 9 b4 I threw in the towel for lack of support as well it was a nice rom only had a couple of bugs and if fixed it would have been perfect.. So I started moving from rom to rom I see alot of similarities between a few but nothing that is making me say ahh lol So still on the hunt for a well working snappy rom


----------

